# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  what is it?

## Chappy4o

hey everyone so here is the story on my little girl.

I had been shopping for a while looking at different morphs on the net (still cant identify a morph except for the obvious - pied, luci, spider). and i had seen a few i liked citrus desert butter and citrus desert pastel. so upon looking around at local pet stores i began talking to the snake guy at the best spot telling him about my internet adventures and the two morphs i really liked. well he informs me that they got a few snakes in as normals but he believed to be something more. so i took a look at a few including the one that would eventually come home and they def. did not look like normals, but since they were sold to the store as a normal that was the asking price. i told him that i wanted a female and the one that i was looking at had not been probed yet so i was happy to wait. ffwd to a week later and im told that it is indeed a female (yay!!!!) and in the process of a little more rag chew come to find out that the vendor had called and asked them if they got a shipment of normals that didnt look . . . well . . .normal and that there was a mistake made and that they are either citrus leopard or citrus tiger and that they wanted 150 or 200 or something like that and my pet store said pound sand (sweet!). so after some looking around i dont think she is a citrus tiger and she is close to a citrus leopard but she doesnt have as much black. the closest i found on the net to what mine looks like is a plain citrus or maybe a citrus pastel. 

so here are some pics of her, maybe you folks can tell me

----------


## Dezoruba

I can tell you for sure that it's not leopard anything. It looks either a normal or low quality pastel to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------


## Chappy4o

yeah and thats why im confused cause we compared her to a known baby normal and her colors are brighter and the pattern is very different. and the supplier said citrus - something

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Normal, no citrus, no leopard, no pastel just Normal.

They vary greatly from reduced to bus patter, from dark to light, from clean belly to busy belly, blush to no blush etc

----------

_Dezoruba_ (02-15-2017),Foschi Exotic Serpents (04-17-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

Just a nice normal. I like the orange on her sides.  :Good Job:

----------

_Dezoruba_ (02-15-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> hey everyone so here is the story on my little girl.
> 
> I had been shopping for a while looking at different morphs on the net (still cant identify a morph except for the obvious - pied, luci, spider). and i had seen a few i liked citrus desert butter and citrus desert pastel. so upon looking around at local pet stores i began talking to the snake guy at the best spot telling him about my internet adventures and the two morphs i really liked. well he informs me that they got a few snakes in as normals but he believed to be something more. so i took a look at a few including the one that would eventually come home and they def. did not look like normals, but since they were sold to the store as a normal that was the asking price. i told him that i wanted a female and the one that i was looking at had not been probed yet so i was happy to wait. ffwd to a week later and im told that it is indeed a female (yay!!!!) and in the process of a little more rag chew come to find out that the vendor had called and asked them if they got a shipment of normals that didnt look . . . well . . .normal and that there was a mistake made and that they are either citrus leopard or citrus tiger and that they wanted 150 or 200 or something like that and my pet store said pound sand (sweet!). so after some looking around i dont think she is a citrus tiger and she is close to a citrus leopard but she doesnt have as much black. the closest i found on the net to what mine looks like is a plain citrus or maybe a citrus pastel. 
> 
> so here are some pics of her, maybe you folks can tell me


Great color no matter what she is... There are some dingy Normals out there and she aint one  :Good Job:

----------


## cchardwick

I'm not very good with subtle morphs either.  This yellowbelly looks perfectly normal to me LOL.  Someday I'd like to get an Ivory (super yellow belly) and compare his offspring to my normal.

----------


## Dumdum333

what's the snake underneath that one with the cool pattern on the back?

----------


## Craiga 01453

Anybody think possibly Vanilla or Fire?

----------


## Trisnake

> Anybody think possibly Vanilla or Fire?


I wouldn't think fire or vanilla. The color and pattern aren't right, and there's not enough fading and blushing going on. The reduced pattern within the alien heads is reminiscent of the two genes though.

I personally think she's a normal, possibly a yellowbelly. Would need more belly photos to confirm or dismiss that possibility though. She's gorgeous either way, very rich colors.

EDIT: scratch that, just took a better look at her photos, no yellowbelly.

----------

_Dezoruba_ (02-15-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (02-15-2017)

----------


## Dezoruba

> what's the snake underneath that one with the cool pattern on the back?


That is a pastel highway. I'll hopefully have some pastel highway babies next year, can't wait!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------

Dumdum333 (02-21-2017),PitOnTheProwl (07-02-2017)

----------


## OTorresUSMC

> That is a pastel highway. I'll hopefully have some pastel highway babies next year, can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Not to hijack this thread but isnt it such a shame those pastel highways dont keep that contrast and coloring into adulthood? Love the look of those snakes so much but then i saw an adult. Kinda like coral/banana it all just seems to fade. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------

Dumdum333 (02-21-2017)

----------


## Chappy4o

hmm, well thanks everyone, kind of a bummer she isnt a morph . . . oh well. she is one of the best normals ive seen. but maybe im biased lol

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I wouldn't think fire or vanilla. The color and pattern aren't right, and there's not enough fading and blushing going on. The reduced pattern within the alien heads is reminiscent of the two genes though.
> 
> I personally think she's a normal, possibly a yellowbelly. Would need more belly photos to confirm or dismiss that possibility though. She's gorgeous either way, very rich colors.
> 
> EDIT: scratch that, just took a better look at her photos, no yellowbelly.


Yeah, I wasn't sure.  I know those two morphs are very similar and pretty subtle. I was thinking the head didn't look washed out enough either, but I'm far from an expert on morph identification. 
Thanks for the info.

----------


## rufretic

Don't get too caught up on hoping she is a morph.  I think she is just a very pretty normal, which in my opinion is better than having a not so great morph.  It's much harder to find a really nice normal than an average morph :Smile:

----------


## Zincubus

> Don't get too caught up on hoping she is a morph.  I think she is just a very pretty normal, which in my opinion is better than having a not so great morph.  It's much harder to find a really nice normal than an average morph


Totally agree!!

It's a real nice looking Royal and far nicer than a few Pastels I've seen knocking around !!

I actually prefer 'normals' to those new faded , ghost type morphs or the ones with faded head colours giving the impression they've been rubbing their heads on something !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dumdum333

> That is a pastel highway. I'll hopefully have some pastel highway babies next year, can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


absolutely beautiful!

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

I agree she's a nice looking normal but I do have a few other concerns. How close are you with the shop you got her from? It almost sounds like they were just telling you what you wanted to hear. I find it crappy on their part that if a vendor legit sent them the wrong snakes that they wouldn't return or adjust prices to compensate the breeder properly but I also find it odd they'd tell you possible morphs that it clearly isn't if they had in fact received a call from the breeder.

----------

_Dezoruba_ (02-23-2017),Foschi Exotic Serpents (04-17-2017),wolfy-hound (07-03-2017)

----------


## Chappy4o

Idk, not very close but still only paid "normal" pricing so it's not like I got ripped off. . . Might have just been they weren't sure what it was.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sociopathetic

Looks similar to my normal

----------


## eldhosepp123

Normal. 

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------

